# Spa Vouchers



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I've got a really good friend who will be celebrating her birthday in January. I'd love to give her a spa treatment. I'm thinking that she would love a massage or a facial but just in case I am wrong, I would prefer that she has a choice.

I've checked out Dreamdays but most of their spa treatments are in Dubai. My friend lives in Abu Dhabi and whilst I'm sure that she would drive to Dubai, I do not want her to have to drive over 2 hours there and back, just for a facial or massage.

So, million dollar question! Does anyone know of a spa in Abu Dhabi that offer gift vouchers that I could purchase and offer as a gift or even a website equivalent to Dreamdays that is more oriented to Abu Dhabi residents?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

You could try this one.
A friend of the missus said it is great but pricey
http://http://www.valley-rose.com/


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

stewart said:


> You could try this one.
> A friend of the missus said it is great but pricey
> http://www.valley-rose.com/


Thanks Stewart.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Those GoNabit and Cobone guys always have some spa or similar deal going.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Moe78 said:


> Those GoNabit and Cobone guys always have some spa or similar deal going.


Thanks Moe. Will check those out.


----------

